# HGH+KETO=?????



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

I am currently 2wks into a keto diet and lost 8lb in weight, some of the loss has been muscle wastage but willing to accept that to strip down. I was wondering if running 4iu of hygetropin 5 out of 7 days would help out and stop some of the muscle loss. i am also doing 1ml of british dragon andropen twice per week to keep strength up for training and 2x etherdrin pre workout.

any thoughts ?????? :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

tbh if your doing keto and losing loads of muscle, you really to check if you doing keto right. Since the whole point of keto is to reduce muscle loss


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Malibu said:


> tbh if your doing keto and losing loads of muscle, you really to check if you doing keot right. Since the whole point of keto is to ruduce muscle loss


Agreed, I'm entering my third week of a CKD diet and i'm 3lbs down i can't see that i've lost any muscle just fat and thats without any gear.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Agreed, that's the beauty of Keto, very good fat loss PLUS muscle retention. Have you checked you're consuming enough fats?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

itll be glycogen/water tricking you into thinking youve lost muscle most likely.

Refeed time.


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

wouldnt it be water you've lost?


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

My fats have been between 110/130g p/d prot 130/170g carbs 10/40g and cal 1450/1850, Really pleased with results so far and mid section def looks different in the mirror but still think i have lost some muscle.Was going to run hgh for 6mths soon and wondered if it would help me along.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

well i don't know much about HGH, but i heard you have to take it for ATLEAST 6 months to even see a difference, if i was you, i would go on a low test cycle, to stop catabolism


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys, will save the hgh for another time, reps !!!!

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think GH on keto diets would be a great idea.

Problem with keto diets is after a while they tend to slow the thyroid (probably due to an adaptive responce to try and maintain weight), and elivated cortisol.

Cortisol isnt really a problem when insulin is present, yet then GH levels will be low.

I would think GH would be a good idea to curb cortisol, but probably even worse for hypothyroid.


----------

